# Palm Pre übertakten



## thor1995 (23. März 2010)

*Palm Pre übertakten*

hi hat jemand von euch palm pre besitzern schon mal versucht den prozessor vom palm von 500 auf 800 megahertz zu übertakten wie auf dieser seite beschrieben?

Prototype Video/WOSQI 720 and 800 MHz (OS1.3.5.1) - PreCentral Forums


----------



## windows (23. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

Ein Handy übertakten ?


----------



## Antijur (23. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

Also ich weis des es mit dem Motorola Milestone funktioniert. Sogar sehr gut. Gibt welche die mit 1300Mherz laufen anstatt 550 das aber nicht stabiel leider.

Stabil sind se beim Milestone bis 900Mherz eigentlich alle.

Welchen prozessor hat das Palm den?


----------



## thor1995 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

Im Palm Pre arbeiten eine 600 MHz ARM untertaktet auf 500 MHz Cortex A8 CPU

Palm Pre ? Wikipedia

das palm soll sogar mit dem takt sehr gut laufen nur das der akku noch kürzer hält


----------



## mcflops (23. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

warum übertaktet man ein handy ?
das man schneller telefonieren kann oder was


----------



## Iceananas (23. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*



mcflops schrieb:


> warum übertaktet man ein handy ?
> das man schneller telefonieren kann oder was




finds auch schwachsinnig, beim handy ist die funktionalität wohl wichtiger


----------



## thor1995 (23. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

das palm ist halt kein handy sondern ein smartphone und hat manschmal probleme mit der leistung hat da das betriebstystem zu viel leistung braucht


----------



## Iceananas (23. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

für ein smartphone kann es aber nicht gerade viel  aber lassen wir das...

man muss halt ein Kompromiss eingehen, dass der Prozessor sich übertakten lässt ist aus technischer Sicht klar, aber dass es für den Akku nicht gerade gesund ist, auch


----------



## thor1995 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

am anfang haben dem palm echt wichitge funktionen gefällt genau so wie beim iphone ab die wurden ja jetzt mit updates nachgerüsstet


----------



## lordraphael (29. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

Also zum Thema bin einer der Alpha Tester für den 800 bzw 720 Mhz patch gewesen und kann nur gutes berichten.

Der Test wurde mit jeweils 60 Leuten pro Patch durcheführt und es mussten dann zahlreiche Test durchgeführt werden.

Der Patch ist mitlerweile schon offiziel verfügbar und läuft bei mir seit jetzt genau 1 Monat ohne Probleme. Die Batterie bleibt durch die Übertaktung nahezu unbeeinflusst genauso wie Temperaturen liegt alles im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit.

Zur Geschwindigkeit ist wirklich beeindruckend die 300 Mhz mehr Takt resultieren in ziemlich genau 60% mehr Geschwindigkeit und das zeigt sich dann nicht nur bei Programmstarts sondern auch bei rendern von Webseiten sehr deutlich. 
Hier dazu noch ein Video das sagt mehr als 100 worte 
YouTube - 800Mhz Kernel on GSM Palm Pre Running webOS 1 4 0


Ah und natürlich der offizielle download link mit Installationsanleitung:
(Für 1.4 Version) http://forums.precentral.net/palm-pre-tips-information-resources/238141-b-optimized-webos-1-4-kernel-video-wosqi-720mhz-800-mhz-easy-install-b.html

mfg


----------



## lordraphael (29. März 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

Hier noch ein kleiner Auszug aus der noch unfertigen Testabelle.
Gibt trotzdem schon einen recht deutlichen Eindruck. 

Der palm prozessor läuft auch noch mit 1000 Mhz stabil wird jedoch dann von der restlichen Hardware limitiert = 800 Mhz ist also die obergrenze mehr bringt nichts.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thor1995 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Palm Pre übertakten*

danke für die antwort ich werd jetzt auch mal versuchen mein palm zu übertakten
mfg


----------

